# does this go on the back or front?



## Flames.Fan (Sep 17, 2010)

Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

If you don't know for sure... by the tag... then I would wear it both ways! Clothes is just material, you can always decide how to style it yourself. My preference would probably be for the back because I love a prominent zipper on a simple elegant dress.


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 18, 2010)

most likely front since the zipper isn't hidden.  i've seen lots of these dresses lately!


----------



## Meisje (Sep 18, 2010)

I think you could wear it either way. I find that if I put my clothes on "wrong" as in, not the way they were constructed to wear, then I get an "oops" feeling about how it is fitting. But if you don't get that uncomfortable, pulling feeling, then wear it either way.

I have seen a lot of exposed zippers lately.


----------

